# Kubota B26 TLB - Hydraulic Thumb



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Afternoon all

I have a b26 TLB (2017) plumbed for the hydraulic thumb. 

Are there aftermarket assemblies that would work with my setup? 

what is the Kubota assembly number for this? 

thanks.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Bump....

I can't find the correct size or assembly for the BT820 Backhoe that is on my B26 TLB.

Any input on the correct Kubota Assembly # or aftermarket ones that may work. So many out there that range greatly in price.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84739?sectionId=216209&diagramId=333390
Can you make sense of this?


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks. I have become familiar with messicks parts diagrams for the two tractors that I have. 

I was looking for the complete thumb assembly number from Kubota or from aftermarket. I have the hydraulic lines set up just no thumb. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I see that this outfit sells kits for that setup. Perhaps a phone call would answer some questions for you. Seems like you could use that thumb on a grab attachment if you have a loader.

https://www.scholtensequipment.com/New-Inventory-2020-Kubota-B26TLB-WTHUMB-Lynden-Washington-1542511


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Seems like the thumb would need to be sized tothe bucket


----------

